# Small hernia, continue with purchase?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Short version. I paid for pup, she was taken to vet before trip to be shipped, small hernia found, I asked for a price reduction. I didn't purchase a puppy from someone else because of it, they had lowered the original price. What are your thoughts? Should I expect a partial refund? Flight was booked, can it be cancelled? TIA.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Is it a umbilical cord hernia? Whitney had one and I had it repaired when she was spayed. I had her for a month before I noticed it and the vet missed it. It did not seem to bother her. Not sure about a price reduction.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think you should get an estimate from the vet of costs involved in repair & run it by the breeder. A good breeder stands behind her line. It is too bad you had to find out at the last minute.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy had an umbilical hernia also and I didn't notice for a month, she had it fixed during her spay also! Umbilical hernias are quite common if that is what it is?


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

bear has an umbilical hernia. our vet told us it would cost less than $100 to repair if it's even in need of being repaired. Our breeder gave us $200 off the price of bear in case for some reason it went over $100. I would absolutely ask for a price reduction- when you are paying for the dog, your flight, etc the breeder should accomodate.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has an umbilical hernia and it's never been an issue at all.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My cat had one too and it wasn't an issue. No surgery required.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Please take your baby. Hernias are not a big deal but I don't want you to miss out on this precious baby..


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Penny also had an umbilical hernia that was corrected when she was spayed. It was 100 to fix and didn't bother her at all. I actually miss it. I used to kiss it all the time. Lol. Don't let that stop you from getting your sweet little fluff.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Cassie also had a hernia. Actually that is the reason I took her because I was all ready getting a "family and friend discount". And they were selling the other pup for much more. I was planing on having her spaded so it was fixed at that time. So.... Don't let a little hernia let you not have the best thing that will ever come into your life. Maltese are the most wonderful dogs in the world!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for responding. Was under the weather hence the delay. I was offered some money back, just waiting for the refund. I will be getting her soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't wait for photos!!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I can't wait for photos!!!!!


 
Me too:chili:


----------

